# Shop Pencils From Tony . .



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2014)

@Tclem made a couple of pencils for a recent trade we did and these things are so cool. These are two blanks I sent with the trade for my pencils - a curly koa blank and a stabilized boxelder burl that I stabilized. The BEB is very much eye candy that I simply can never seem to capture with a pic . . . . 



 


But Henry had asked a question about backdrops recently and it got me to thinking of creative ways to display things so I tried to think of ways I had not yet seen. As I was walking into the house to get a snack, with new pencils in pocket, I walked past Cleo who was napping, so I carefully laid the pens on her thick coat and took these . . . 



 



 

It would have looked better if she wasn't such a tomboy. She just had a shampoo and comb last week but that only lasts about 7.3 hours with her lol. 

Tony also made a very nice lighted keychain fob but my wife snatched that immediately. Thanks for the trade Tony.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 16, 2014)

That has me pretty excited to see what is in my future.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 16, 2014)

Those are super cool. That is some tight curl on that Koa! I like the mechanical pencils cause of the fine point precision, but the way I loose pencils, I would be afraid to use it. Unless I attached it with a lanyard to my body

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 16, 2014)

One of the reasons I want one because I figure if it means something to me I might keep up with it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 16, 2014)

That koa makes my eyes hurt ... staring at the screen, trying to will it into existence right here ... Tony did a fantastic job with some amazing material

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Those are super cool. That is some tight curl on that Koa!



Barry I have a bunch of ck blanks just like it with or without sap. If you want one let me know.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Tony did a fantastic job with some amazing material



Especially if you consider I am one of if not *the* worst picture takers on the forum. You should see them. And they have that heft that I like in any tool I use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Barry I have a bunch of ck blanks just like it with or without sap. If you want one let me know.




 Are you feeling well Kevin????? Willing to part with some CK?????? Do we need to intervene???? On the other hand, I wouldn't mind buying one or two myself.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Especially if you consider I am one of if not *the* worst picture takers on the forum. You should see them. And they have that heft that I like in any tool I use.



I know that the quality of photos make a difference, but ... 

I only started woodworking a few years ago, been making pens about 3 years now. In this short time I've learned to recognize some of the features that make me go "WOW!" -- even in photos that aren't the best. I'd guess that everyone here on WB has the ability to see more than the pix actually show in cases like this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Are you feeling well Kevin????? Willing to part with some CK?????? Do we need to intervene???? On the other hand, I wouldn't mind buying one or two myself.....



I'm sorry man but I only had the one blank left.  

Actually Barry and I have engaged in a lot of trades and sometimes I think we try to outdo each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 16, 2014)

I thought you had laid them on your chest... until I saw it was a dog.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Sprung (Apr 16, 2014)

Those are sweet! Both superb blanks, and superb work from Tony!

I'm with Duncan - if only wishful thinking could will that blank, or one like it, into existence here in front of me! Gonna have to get me a piece of curly koa someday... I especially like the two-tone on that one - I'm a sucker for two-tone. (Well, there's a LOT of awesome woods I'm gonna have to get me someday, but I think CK is near the top of that list.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice pair of pencils Kevin. Tony is a pretty crafty craftsman.

Ray


----------



## Tclem (Apr 18, 2014)

i was able to break free for a couple of minutes. glad you like them Kevin and thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 18, 2014)

A great looking pair of blanks.

Les


----------

